# The Grill Flame Accident at cookout - PARENTS REMARKS ADDED



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 16, 2009)

Guys..

First off, little Phillips Arm ended up being burnt worse than any of us thought after a visit to his Doctor. This is the same incident when Scott Caught Fire at the grill that night of the cookout. Scott seems to be doing OK and is getting better. Scott went to the ER because he inhaled the flames and couldn't breathe well. His wife is an RN of about 12 years and suggested he go due to the flame inhalation.

Phillip was fine on Sunday with a dark patch on his forearm and wasn't hurting or burning by then at all. We did cold compresses and bags of ice on his arm through out Saturday night to the point his fingers wouldn't move to be sure he was OK and of course, like all kids ready fish, he didn't want to stop doing what he loved and didn't want to be in any kind of trouble so he pressed on as if it wasn't bothering him that much and he slept well that night and didn't look bad at all at that point, but from the info I have, it got worse.

According to the little info I have at this time from his parents, Phillip has 2nd degree burns on his arm and 1st degree burns on his fingers. At this time, I still have not been able to talk to him about it or check on him personally... I tried to contact him yesterday and he was asleep. I will let all of you know when I do talk to him. 

I have only got word that he had a fever yesterday of 102 and was very sick to his stomach. You guys root for the little guy to get better quickly!








Those of you who saw the Grill accident know what happened. NE wind blowing and a backdraft caught Scott on fire. Scott burned off most of his hair, his cheeks and his nose. He also inhaled flames through is nose and his throat to protect the little guy. This could have happened to anyone. Phillip and Scott were just trying to help so we could get the burgers on the Grill. All in a hurry, no one relaized the front of the grill was shut. No where for the flames to run when the charcoal was lit.

Speedy recovery to Phillip and Scott..!


----------



## jamrens (Sep 16, 2009)

Dang, My prayers go out to Phillip.. That kid is a trooper i seen after he got burnt in your boat brushing it down, he was ready to go fishing...


WHit


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 16, 2009)

jamrens said:


> Dang, My prayers go out to Phillip.. That kid is a trooper i seen after he got burnt in your boat brushing it down, he was ready to go fishing...
> 
> 
> WHit



Thanks so much, Bro...!


----------



## jamrens (Sep 16, 2009)

RL is there anything i can do to help Phillip. I was hoping to see in driving your boat again this weekend. There is joy in being around a kid that has more heard and love for fishing that most adults. Philip has it... I had the pleasure of hanging out with him alot on Saturday and all that guy kept on talking aobut is how much he liked fishing with you. I hope you get ahold of him soon and let him know that Whits praying for him.. This is one of those things that has happend to everyone of us.. The positive side is that Philip and Scott both are still around to catch fish. Rl is there anyway i get him a getwell card to him.. 


Whit


----------



## fredw (Sep 16, 2009)

Richie, I really hate to hear this.  Prayers sent for a speedy recovery and no lasting effects.


----------



## rifleroom (Sep 16, 2009)

Dang Richie, I didn't even know the little man was involved. I only saw Scott after he got hit with it. I hope he recovers soon! Carlton


----------



## jamrens (Sep 16, 2009)

rifleroom said:


> Dang Richie, I didn't even know the little man was involved. I only saw Scott after he got hit with it. I hope he recovers soon! Carlton



Man i didnt either till he said something. He was running around all night having a big time.. Even at midnight when we finally got everything unloaded at Richies house all he was talking about was fishing the next day and how he loved being able to go out with Richie.. I hope this one accident wont keep him off the water. I am glad that he has parents that whould allow him to be on the water and enjoy fishing... Richie when he found out Phillip was burnt went into panic mode he had ice on that boy's arm asap and was more worried about him that Scott Richie was making sure that he was ok just like any parent whould with there child..

What.


----------



## oldenred (Sep 16, 2009)

prayers have been sent out, hope the lil guy feels better soon.


----------



## retired (Sep 16, 2009)

our prayers are w/ you little buddy- get  well fast Philip.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 16, 2009)

retired said:


> our prayers are w/ you little buddy- get  well fast Philip.



MANY THANKS to all of you showing your concern for our newest little fisherman. I, for one, sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Sep 16, 2009)

I had just walked inside when I heard the " POOF",I knew Scott was burned when he run past me but Phillip didn't act like he was burn too bad. What a trooper! He didn't want to let on  that he was hurt cause he didn't want to miss the fishing trip.
 We'll keep him in our prayers.  Richie,  keep us informed on how both he and Scott are doing And send our best to them.


----------



## GiGi (Sep 16, 2009)

I hope that Phillip has a speedy recovery!  I was carrying a load of stuff to Richie's truck to take to the marina and out of no where, Phillip runs past me to open the truck door.   When he went home Sunday, he ran back in the house to where I was....I thought he forgot some of his things.  He came back in just to hug my neck.  That made my heart smile.  He is a great kid and I cannot wait to be back on the boat with him again.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks to all of you who commented on this and here are the remarks from his parents:

Richie, 

I just wanted to says a special THANKS for everyones prayers for Phillip! It was touching to see how popular Phillip is with everyone! It only confirms what his Father and I already know from experience about what a little man he is and how he grows on you. That boy absolutely loves the outdoors.

  You can bet, no one will ever have to convince him that there is a GOD.  He sees it all around him everytime he goes fishing.  He always call it "Outdoor Church."  He will always be a fisherman.  I think Phillip is destined to become something very special.  My little boy is becoming a man.  The comments on the GON thread makes his father and I very proud of him.  


P.S.: We are thankful that the burns were not more serious than they were. Phillip is a real trooper with a high pain tolerance. An accident like this is not uncommon.  I suppose that there is at least one accident per day somewhere in North America involving a gas or charcoal grill. WE attempt to teach Phillip that SAFETY should be part of everything we do whether at work or play. But, accidents do happen and hopefully Phillip learned valuable lesson in the case. 



Many thanks, 


Michelle Cassidy


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 16, 2009)

wowsers...hope everyone gets better quick.  Sounds like a similar situation when I was a kid.  Someone used a gas can to get the campfire going...but the can caught on...and my dad ran over and grabbed it away from the girl and put her and it out.  Glad he's going better!


----------



## ryanwhit (Sep 16, 2009)

Man, hate to hear that!  Speed recovery to both involved!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 16, 2009)

I feel the little mans pain. I got burned up on my legs a month ago. 1st and 2nd degree burns on both legs while cooking fish. Prayers going out for a speedy and painless recovery.


----------



## jamrens (Sep 16, 2009)

SO with the mothers response does that mean he will be on the bull red fishing trip hanging  out with the GONers

WHit


----------



## gp lineman (Sep 16, 2009)

Prayers sent from Milledgeville. Get well soon little buddy.


----------



## morelans (Sep 16, 2009)

*Ouch*

He is a trooper for sure.. he was steady running around  helping all night.  He is a very good kid and was a pleasure to have around.  Hope he feels better soon.

Goes for you too Scott!

Shawn


----------



## RichG (Sep 16, 2009)

Praying for a speedy recovery for both.


----------



## razor1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Thanks to all of you who commented on this and here are the remarks from his parents:
> 
> Richie,
> 
> ...



Meredith Anne and myself adore Phillip, he is a true gentleman. I have never in my life seen a young man so happy when he is fishing or anything that involves fishing. Yes, he is very popular. He has a love for the sport like no one I have ever seen in my 39 years. I saw Phillip wanting to help as he always does when the accident occured, and to me thats just what it was, an accident. Phillip, we wish you well and I hope to see you soon doing what we all know you love to do.


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 16, 2009)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery for both Phillip and Scott both.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 17, 2009)

It is not yet known whether he can fish this weekend for the Grand Finale of Bull Redfish Season...  We caught quite a few today just north of SSI. I hope he will be with me this weekend, buit again, I have not heard as of yet.

Thanks again to all of you who posted concerns. I still have not spoke to Phillip since Sunday.


----------



## jamrens (Sep 17, 2009)

have you heard of his condition. I know that lil guy will be broken hearted it he misses it... I hope he is well enough fish..

Whit


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 17, 2009)

not sure about the fishing part, Whit...  No word on that as of yet as mentioned in the above post. About his condition, I have heard his blisters are peeling and he is fine and back at school, which is good. I found that out, but I have not talked to the little man himself yet.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 17, 2009)

Get well soon lil' man


----------



## PaulD (Sep 18, 2009)

Richie, I was truly impressed with phillip and also the bond that you have with him. It was a true joy to watch y'all. Have you been able to talk to him and make sure he feels o.k ? I hope he can make it out this weekend. Weather is looking great.


----------



## Capt. Andy Hicks (Sep 18, 2009)

I am here at Richies office now and didn't really know a lot about this until just right now. I only get online once and a while and I just got filled in by him of the whole story.
I didnt even know he had a burn. My kids are the same way about things like this they wont tell you they hurt. Sorry to hear this Michelle. Richie & little man are like peas and carrots. I hope he gets better soon and is back out fishing as quickly as he can.

P.S. - this is Andy Hicks, not Richie.


----------



## T-Boy (Sep 18, 2009)

Hope the little man is doing fine.

On the same subject, never have a full propane tank that is not being used ,to close to a gas grill that you are cooking on.

I found out the hard way the full tank will leak fuel vapors when it gets hot. It will also ignite and you will be in a ball of flames.

The propane tank will get blown across the parking lot and the plastic table cloth will be melted to the table.

After, you put the fire out on your clothes the hair on your arms and legs will be gone. Your leg and arm will be a little red and it will sting a little. Then blisters will start to appear and it dawns on you you might need to go to the emergency room.

Three days later the side of your leg is one giant blistered scab and you can barely move. It finally gets better but you have some nice scars left over.

You also develop and nice respect for propane tanks.


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the burns, to all...had some myself, and the real hurtin' doesn't come till later on.  I hope both fellas, big and small, get thru it with the least pain possible...


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the well wished and prayers for myself and Phillip...it could have been much worse.  My arm is healing up and my face only has a few raw spots left on it.  It sounds like Phillip is healing up also. We were both lucky.  Again thanks for your support...see yall on the water.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 18, 2009)

Just so everyone knows, Phillip is with me as I write this. He is going fishin in the morning with us! GLAD TO HAVE HIM BACK!

Thanks to all of you who posted their concerns in every way. We will have photos of his arm shortly.. Not too bad and healing very quickly...

I even caught rumor Scott will be on the Water tomorrow as well.  Everyone is back in business!!


----------

